# Trap Feral Cats in N. St. Paul, End Up in Jail?



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

It's a showdown over wild cats and how to get rid of them.
One Twin Cities community says it has a problem with feral cats, but filed criminal charges against a resident who says he tried to do something about it.
"I refuse to pay the fine," resident Doug Edge told 5 EYEWITNESS NEWS recently.
"So, I'll go to jail before I pay the fine."
Edge began trapping wild cats in his neighborhood, taking them to be spayed or neutered, and then releasing them, hoping to slow the spread of the feral felines.
The city's animal control officer, Rick Ruzicka, wrote Edge a citation for failing to get a cat license and letting "domestic" animals roam loose.
Edge complained that the cats weren't his, but the city stands by the misdemeanor citations, which are punishable by a fine and up to 90 days in jail.
"We're here to enforce our city ordinance," said Capt. Dustin Nikituk of the North St. Paul police department.
"If this is a big issue, then we would like to know about it so we can help work with the citizens in that neighborhood and solve the problem," Nikituk said.
Edge and the city will meet in court for a hearing on Thursday.


Video from News 5 in St Paul, Minnesota
Trap*Feral Cats in N. St. Paul, End Up in Jail? | KSTP TV - Minneapolis and St. Paul


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

How close-minded. Good for Mr. Edge for standing on his principles.


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow! This is completely ridiculous.  I'm glad he's standing by what he believes.


----------



## toll_booth (Jan 31, 2010)

Jeez, feral cats are by definition NOT domestic! Doesn't Ruzicka realize that Edge is doing his neighborhood a favor? Or is this just one of those power-hungry people?


----------



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

Typical public officials who refuse to see anything other than their outdated ordinances. This gentleman is to be lauded not ticketed.


----------

